# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วิทยุสื่อสาร 5 V ใช้งานได้ปกติ ครับ ไม่ได้ใช้ในหน้างานแล้ว ต้องการขายด่วน ราคา 1,500.-

## vvv

ติดต่อ 095-7494233

----------

